# Good Posture & Root Chakra activation may be a cure?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

*1. Good posture removes pressure on pelvic area*. : Things which might help to maintain posture - https://getbetterback.com/ or http://www.nadachair.eu/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=hh7FRU3Qjzw

Influence of body posture on intestinal transit of gas. - Read this paper

*2. Blocked Muladhara Chakra (First Chakra) : *Things which help: Yoga: Malasana or Garland pose : https://www.gaia.com/article/squat-pose-malasana










If you search for "Posture" in this forum, you can see many results. Many people found improvement.

*Submitted by Chris Dougherty (UMD) (not verified) on Wed, 12/01/2010 - 04:34. // *• reply• 00I THINK I HAVE THE ANSWER!!!!!******I'll try and make this too long but i'm just so f*cking pumped i think i may have solved my problems along with all of everyone else's as well.The smell (poop) and anxiety (which a lot of ppl have on this site along with the "stank ass" lol....have to do with the SITTING BONES.By not sitting correctly, our spine gets all out of wack, so that when we are sitting "correctly" as we may think, we are actually sitting incorrectly on the sitting bones.Why do I still smell???????And why at certain times???!?!?!!The answer- (again I am no doctor, just a 21 year old college junior who wonders why axiety medicine isn't working, oh, and...why i smell)---->....because when our hips and sitting bones and are not being sat on correctly, blocking blood flow to our legs and the rest of our body.So...why do i smell sometimes? I think the answer lies in the posture itself. When we are sitting correctly, there seems to be a smell that comes from your butt. This makes sense, since you poop out your butt. But because we have been sitting incorrectly for too long, our butt muscles are real weak, allowing for our butthole to actually touch what we are sitting on, leaving a nasty odor and residue.Ever wonder why every time when you get up from a plastic chair there's a moisture spot? And it smells??? Because the heat from our butthole (and smell, unfortunately) penetrates our undergarments and pants and gets on the chair.As for anxiety from this condition comes from the blocked hip and sitting bones. It comes from meditation: THE BLOCKED FIRST CHAKRAhttp://www.squidoo.com/muladharaA blocked Muladhara causes anxiety, and a free flowing one deals with the sense of smell (Maybe that's why we can't smell it ourselves, and maybe our sense of smell is weak). I discovered this while doing yoga, and I had smoked Marijuana (I think there is a use for the stuff, seriously).Anyway, long story short, i just discovered this myself so i'm going to try and sit properly and rid myself from this smell and all of the anxiety that has stemmed from it.....for 3 years....IN COLLEGE!! best years of my life...? Let's just say i'll get these 3 years back in another way.One love and Peace. CDough


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Man this is fantasy at its best.
But yeah yoga helps muscle healing


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude... it might be fantasy to you because you are not aware of the science behind it. There are lot of cure cases. 
Why dont you give it a try.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

In my case with this it could be taken seriously if it didnt include words like "chakra" and other things that bring the fantasy aspect into it. The whole posture idea is completely understood in terms that bad posture could have affects on you negatively in terms of pinching nerves and causing muscles to be tightened. I've corrected my posture since the start of my problems and as for effectiveness on my problem i would say its had little to no impact, i'd wager to believe this guy also suggest healing waters, or adding droplets of some specific product into a humidifier to help with releasing the chakras, this is holistic healthcare in its finest please don't try and push this, if anything make it your own and remove all the fantasy aspects from it


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sufferer25 said:


> In my case with this it could be taken seriously if it didnt include words like "chakra" and other things that bring the fantasy aspect into it. The whole posture idea is completely understood in terms that bad posture could have affects on you negatively in terms of pinching nerves and causing muscles to be tightened. I've corrected my posture since the start of my problems and as for effectiveness on my problem i would say its had little to no impact, i'd wager to believe this guy also suggest healing waters, or adding droplets of some specific product into a humidifier to help with releasing the chakras, this is holistic healthcare in its finest please don't try and push this, if anything make it your own and remove all the fantasy aspects from it


Hey sufferer, so did you add that healing water and droplets into your ass hole? How was your experience? Did you feel any better?


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yea felt great man, i also got some healing stones to shove up there, working great so far minus the blood. Doctor charged me 200 for the visit and 50 per rock, said it was guaranteed to work, i have to believe him, his degree in hollistics was drawn by his 3 yr old son, how could i not believe his medical knowledge.

Next week he said he's going to start me with magical healing incense, said i have to keaster them after they'd been lit, can't wait.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I love this guy lol ^


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Magical healing you say? Just go see this guy in the US (He is an Aussie)
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/energy-healing-i-like-things-that-i-know-and-what-i-know-is-this-works/news-story/fd46f78bf0c94bc9db0762fbb358ae70


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

There is nothing magical in the above post...
In layman terms...
Its all about stretching pelvic floor muscles... the malasana , tadasana yoga postures will help to give a better stretch..
Heard many people got cured with squat position ( using squatty potty or doing squats)...


----------

